# Which of these players do you feel will win a major first?



## TommyGunn (Jul 28, 2009)

All 4 are very capable of winning and in time i think it's a lock that atleast 2 of the 4 will do so, maybe even all 4 will, who knows?

Who would you bet cash on being first?

Anthony Kim
Sergio Garcia
Paul Casey
Ian Poulter


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think Kim will do it this I love the way this guy attacks the course.


----------



## TommyGunn (Jul 28, 2009)

Kim is a really agressive player and i like that too. Even though i was pulling for Europe in the Ryder Cup i had to take my hat off to Kim the way he went on Sunday against Sergio, that was awesome golf, he took no prisoners that day. Poulter just needs to concentrate a bit more, he's having a lot of good finishes in Majors and it SHOULD just be a matter of time.


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

Anthony Kim all the way. He seems to be getting in a groove, and I honestly see him challenging Tiger alot more in the future. For such a small guy he can hit the heck out of a ball (Dang near like Boo).


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I voted for Sergio just because I'd like to see where his career might go once he did. All those guys are great players with potential and I'd like to see Kim win one too, but Sergio isn't getting any younger.


----------



## NikosCC (Oct 6, 2008)

I would have to say Kim.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I say Kim he's playing solid golf. I like Sergio though


----------

